# Klickgame ala "Harveys neue Augen" oder "Edna bricht aus" in Java programmieren... Fragen zu Kleinig



## AintLarry (5. Jan 2012)

Hey Leute,
da ich in den letzten Tagen beide der oben genannten Spiele gespielt habe und ich dieses Prinzip einfach liebe, habe ich mir gedacht soetwas in der Art, vllt etwas kleiner, selber zu porgrammieren.
Habe mir auch schon überlegt wie in etwa ich es anstellen könnte.
Nun habe ich mehrere allgemeine und auch spezifischere Fragen.
1. Würde es sich lohnen so ein Spiel in Java zu Programmieren, oder sollte ich dafür eher eine andere Sprache lernen?(kann inmoment nur Java)

2. Wie könnte ich es machenl, dass der Charakter nur auf dem Fußboden läuft und nicht auch auf den Gegenständen welche auf dem Hintergrund gemalt sind?

Das wars erstmal an Fragen, wenn ich das Projekt echt starten sollte werden aber sicherlich noch mehr auftreten.

LG Henrik


----------



## Apo (5. Jan 2012)

Also für solche Adventures würde ich das Adventure Game Studio empfehlen. Habe damit selber schon 2 Adventures gemacht. Ist sehr leicht und es gibt viele Tutorials dazu.

Aber an und für sich kannst du das auch in Java machen. 
Wo der Spieler langlaufen soll das bestimmt du einfach vorher mit einem Polgon oder so. Kannst du auch selber im AGS machen, schau es dir einfach mal an.


----------



## AintLarry (5. Jan 2012)

Ja, hatte auch schon den Point and Click AndventureCreator, von Adventure-Creator.com in erwähgung gezogen, doch ist es mir zu viel , "hier ein Bild reinziehen, da ein Bild zeinziehen, hierl mal eine IF bediengung, und da mal eine....." hoffe du verstehst was ich meine..?

Wills halt gerne selbst was erschaffen, aber ich behalts im Hinterkopf, danke!


----------



## Helgon (5. Jan 2012)

Für ein Projekt ne neue Sprache?  Und die lernst mal eben so in paar Stunden/Tagen ? 

1 Ich seh keine Probleme warum nicht in Java
2 Ka wo dein Problem ist. Entweder du lässt nur bestimmte "Wege", "Pixel-Bereiche" was auch immer zu, oder es gibt noch sooo viele andere Möglichkeiten.
Oder liegts an der Umsetzung?


----------



## AintLarry (5. Jan 2012)

Nene ich hab halt nur noch nicht drüber nachgedacht, aber mir fällt schon was ein!


----------



## Puppetmaster (17. Jun 2015)

Java kannst du auf jeden Fall für solche Art von Spielen benutzen. Edna bricht aus wurde übrigens auch in Java geschrieben.


----------



## Denni173 (11. Jul 2015)

Edna bricht aus ist auf .NET-Basis also C# und nicht in Java geschrieben. Allerdings ist Java grundsätzlich
Adventures geeignet (Zumindest im Low-Level Bereich).


----------



## Dominick (12. Jul 2015)

Denni173 hat gesagt.:


> Edna bricht aus ist auf .NET-Basis also C# und nicht in Java geschrieben. Allerdings ist Java grundsätzlich
> Adventures geeignet (Zumindest im Low-Level Bereich).



Edna bricht aus ist in Java geschrieben. Der Nachfolger Harveys neue Augen ist mit der Visionare Engine gebaut. 

Das Programmieren dürfte da sowieso das kleine Problem sein. Der künstlerische Teil ist bei solchen Spielen die wirkliche Herausforderung.


----------



## Denni173 (21. Jul 2015)

Jupp.., hab es nochmal nachgeschaut. Mein Fehler...


----------

